# V&A Museum Historic patterns



## Gruntley (Jan 4, 2012)

just came across this


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.vam.ac.uk/users/node/1744


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Interesting, thanks


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting,some interesting patterns.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Gruntley (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for posting the link - I should have done that myself! I see that other people have posted the link elsewhere but not said that it was already on here!!!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link - I love the idea of knitting your own fishnet stockings 
http://www.vam.ac.uk/users/node/14303


----------

